# He did it again!!



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

How about 32 skeins of yarn in the shape of a heart on the bed!!! My husband did it for my Valentines gift! When he bought the yarn a lady told him he could be her Valentine anytime! He had given me two sets of yarn (6 each of two different colors) for Christmas 2 years ago. This topped it! I still have to smile when I think about it.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Lucky girl! My husband gave me two caramel Cadbury eggs- he knows I love them!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

How wonderful is that, would have loved to see a picture.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Definitely a keeper! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

How nice!! I got nothing. I bought him a bag of Dove dark chocolates.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

How cool is that. I'm not too into chocolate but I got dozen red roses and dinner yesterday. Everyday is valentine for me with him.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

ramram0003 said:


> How nice!! I got nothing. I bought him a bag of Dove dark chocolates.


I didn't even get wished "A Happy Valentine's Day"


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine bought me a little watermelon. I usually get one for my birthday in May.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Woo Hoo!! Lucky lady! Your man is a real keeper for sure!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Now, THAT is a Valentine gift I would actually like!


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

What a wonderful husband!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely gift! Lucky you!


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Show us a picture! My DH got me a pink fitbit I have been wanting, jewelry and exercise in one!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

After reading all the fun valentines posts and then the yarn heart!!, I may have to re-evaluate the no gift deal!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww, how nice is that. Warms my heart. My son made me an omelet for breakfast and my daughter bought me a heart full of chocolate.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

We don't actually celebrate Valentines Day, but he has been my Valentine for nearly 41 years.

Jenny x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Awww that's so lovely!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My husband leaves it up to me to decide what I want for Birthdays and Christmases and last year I shouted myself a wool winder and switch from him of course and this year I will be in New Zealand and will be able to go to a Kiwi shop and buy some of their wool. Yahoo!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,he's a keeper for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

ramram0003 said:


> How nice!! I got nothing. I bought him a bag of Dove dark chocolates.


I got a card. Mind you I didn't get him anything but did cook his favourite dinner for him.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Me neither,


bettyirene said:


> I didn't even get wished "A Happy Valentine's Day"


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

HollyA said:


> Show us a picture! My DH got me a pink fitbit I have been wanting, jewelry and exercise in one!


What is a 'fitbit'?


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great husband.


----------



## CandaceCucheron (Mar 13, 2014)

I got a package of peppered beef jerky. He knows I love it.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

What a wonderful hubby you have


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

What an amazing gift! He's a keeper for sure.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I think that sounds really sweet. By mutual consent we no longer buy cards etc but always remember that we've been sweethearts for 53 years.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pexuk (Dec 27, 2013)

valentine's Day, We shopped at weis' and he suggested flowers for me. I bought him cadbury's dark chocolate. I paid for it all at check out, something wrong there!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

As a formally married lady, been divorced 13ish years, I miss what valentines day stood for. So now I celebrate S.A.D. day , Singles Awareness Day on February 14th. Because it is kinda sad to see others celebrating a day of love, and being left out! 
Although I do hope all those with sweethearts had a wonderful day!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Lucky lady.... enjoy...


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

That is so sweet!


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok- I also live in Nebraska which makes me close. PM me & he can leave me a gift anytime! lol


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yarn would be a good thing but I don't think my husband would do a very good job in picking out yarn. I did get a beautiful card telling me how beautiful I am. I had to laugh and tell him he was getting old and couldn't see well anymore but was told to him, I was beautiful. I thought that was so nice. I requested I not get any candy (I'm a chocoholic for sure) but have been on a diet for the last 210 days. I didn't want to get unfocused at this point. Flowers, I love, but I sneeze and my eyes water. So what can I say but being told I was beautiful to him was just as nice.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I got a Valentine Hug, a pizza and wine dinner, and watching "Casablanca." I usually don't get much because today is my birthday and it kind of blends together. Today is a trip to the local tropical gardens, having a lunch at the beach and a lobster dinner. Yum!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

We went to Olympia to a chocolate shop. We each chose 2 amazing chocolates and then wander around window shopping while we indulge. Then out to dinner along the waterfront. We no longer exchange gifts or cards by mutual consent.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is such a sweet and thoughtful gift. My husband wouldn't know how to pick out yarn. Its scary taking him to Michael's.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I did not get anything at this time. We are waiting and going to pick out a rose bush together when the time is right. We love Roses and want something we can enjoy all summer. But we enjoyed each others company all day.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I got a bunch of flowers(the third in 47 years) and a new bleed valve for my workroom radiator....who said romance is dead?Lindseymary


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to ROE: these are my sentiments, too, everyday is special with my husband! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pexuk (Dec 27, 2013)

I must add, as we grow old together, just being together is enough for us. I still have some of my Valentine cards and the odd dried rose. My first memory of my hubby as my boyfriend was seeing him waiting outside my workplace with a bunch of flowers and a sheepish, "hope I don't look stupid," look on his face. My sheer delight, a kiss and a hug reassured him that his gesture meant the world to me. that was in the late 1950's.
I suggested we go shopping to weis' and that same look was there but we laughed as I paid for the flowers and chocolate. No surprises just pure understanding and a kiss under the Valentine arch at the checkout!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Great husband!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I think we need to clone him


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thoughtful man.


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

Mine's the BEST!
After letting me sleep late, he gifted me with a lovely necklace, "I love you" balloon, card, and then took me to movies to as FSOG!!! 

I felt bad that I can't remember where I stashed his greeting card. Hope it turns up soon&#128522;


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Me too Montana Gramma. Problem is my DH doesn't remember any special days unless I tell him.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I got to bring my DH home from the hospital which is the best gift I could have gotten. He is what I call a frequent flyer at the hospital usually requiring a stay anywhere from a week to ten days. My neighbor says he is like a cat with nine lives. He has cheated death five times so far. I told my neighbor he is going to run out of lives pretty soon if he keeps going this way.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

How nice! My husband took me to dinner last night.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

how nice lucky you


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

That's so thoughtful and romantic! He knows the way to your heart! How does he know what to purchase? Was it all one color or variation?


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

He's a keeper for sure.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cr4ft7n2t said:


> How about 32 skeins of yarn in the shape of a heart on the bed!!! My husband did it for my Valentines gift! When he bought the yarn a lady told him he could be her Valentine anytime! He had given me two sets of yarn (6 each of two different colors) for Christmas 2 years ago. This topped it! I still have to smile when I think about it.


Wow, what a thoughtful fellow. You are a luck lady.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I got an IPhone 6 plus. Very unexpected. The man does have his moments.


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

That was sweet, going out to dinner works for me.
My hubby wanted to go out & buy a couple of steaks & have me cook them. Hahaha. Well, for once I was honest with him & told him that I didn't feel like cooking so he took me to Applebee's. He's pretty good like that. He handed me a $50.00 bill at the table. Let me see, what can I buy? Hum, maybe some yarn, hahaha.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

pinkladydew said:


> As a formally married lady, been divorced 13ish years, I miss what valentines day stood for. So now I celebrate S.A.D. day , Singles Awareness Day on February 14th. Because it is kinda sad to see others celebrating a day of love, and being left out!
> Although I do hope all those with sweethearts had a wonderful day!


you could always celebrate with single girlfriends!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

harter0310 said:


> Yarn would be a good thing but I don't think my husband would do a very good job in picking out yarn. I did get a beautiful card telling me how beautiful I am. I had to laugh and tell him he was getting old and couldn't see well anymore but was told to him, I was beautiful. I thought that was so nice. I requested I not get any candy (I'm a chocoholic for sure) but have been on a diet for the last 210 days. I didn't want to get unfocused at this point. Flowers, I love, but I sneeze and my eyes water. So what can I say but being told I was beautiful to him was just as nice.


it sure was...

:thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

How sweet of him!
Since we married 31 years ago I have not gotten one gift for Valentine's Day


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

samdog13 said:


> I got a Valentine Hug, a pizza and wine dinner, and watching "Casablanca." I usually don't get much because today is my birthday and it kind of blends together. Today is a trip to the local tropical gardens, having a lunch at the beach and a lobster dinner. Yum!


I think you made out pretty great! And happy birthday too.

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Great gift!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I think all you ladies are very lucky. My husband is in the hospital..so Valentines this year.
But we have been married for 46 years and he has never missed a birthday, valentines, christmas, any holiday.
I always got something....and always a mushy card.
I love him.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

That is great. He is a keeper. I got nothing, not even a Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I got a treadmill! I did ask for it and suspended the "no gift with an electric cord attached" rule. :thumbup:


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> I didn't even get wished "A Happy Valentine's Day"


You & I are almost in the same boat! 
We didn't even know it was Valentines Day. 
Our excuse is we are 83.  :wink:


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I do feel badly for those of you who have been married for many years and you say NO Valentine, card, gift, wish in all those years!!~??!~!!!! I think I posted it on someone else's topic that because DH has dementia, I went shopping with him - picked out a bracelet & earrings - then we went to lunch - and later picked out a Valentine floral arrangement. He got a Patriots' Championship tee shirt and peppermint patties (his favorite!) We never miss a birthday, Xmas, Valentine's, Easter, Mothers & Fathers Days, etc. We love to pick out & give cards & gifts. Hope it never ends - . Oh, and we ate a lovely dinner here at home as the snow swirled outside all around us! In a few years we may not be able to do all this, so we are enjoying it while we can, I wish all of you happiness, single, married, whatever -.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

My Valentine gift this year was bringing my husband home from the hospital, after a week in Intensive Care. Candy will never be the same.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you have a link to the teddy blanket/afghan in your avatar? Would love to make....


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

samdog13 said:


> I got a Valentine Hug, a pizza and wine dinner, and watching "Casablanca." I usually don't get much because today is my birthday and it kind of blends together. Today is a trip to the local tropical gardens, having a lunch at the beach and a lobster dinner. Yum!


That seems like a wonderful Valentine/birthday! Is the tropical garden on Anna Maria Island? You are SO blessed to live there! We spent a few days there last year. I fell in love with that beautiful place.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow! That's perfect. What a man. 

Himself gave me dinner out. We enjoyed it as we ran into friends so had conversation with friendly people as well as good food.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

My husband never forgets a holiday, this Valentine gift was little dessert plates with the Eiffel Tower on them, memories of happy times!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW! He's a keeper for sure. Hope you gave him an extra special HUG as well.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, Valentine's Day is just another day to us. My DH has dyslexia. tho he can't remember where the laundry room is, his love shows thru. Every meal: that looks good. Every door is opened for me. I'm handled first thru every door. Every stair case: A helping hand is extended to me. A kiss good night every night. When there is dancing on the TV, he calls me in to watch. He tries to be helpful around the house, usually causing more work, but the Thought is there.
I don't need a special day to know I am loved!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Wonderful! I would love that! 

Mine gave me a card and 2 bags of peanut butter cups. He likes them as well since my favorites are peppermint patties and he doesn't like mint I think that is why I got 2 bags. LOL

He stopped buying me flowers when he saw I can grow as good and cheaper! This year my roses didn't use a calendar and they are not blooming! They were earlier.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

what a man ,what a mighty fine man!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

What a great and thoughtful gift from your lovely husband.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I didn't even get wished "A Happy Valentine's Day"


Let's commiserate, neither did I !,,


----------



## My name is Ema (Jul 12, 2013)

We had dinner at Bravo's and went to a movie earlier in the week. He is not a movie guy...so when he suggested it, I was so excited...he said, Don't get too excited, it's only a movie . He surprised me with a box of Thin Mint Girl Scout cookies....that was nice.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

What a thoughtful and creative gift!

We are both currently unemployed, so my gift to him was the Round Table pizza buffet for lunc on Friday...and they let us use both the buffet coupon and the drink coupon! Then on the 14th we went out for hamburgers...that is my favorite. We both like a good burger and across the freeway from us there is, of all places, a hotel that has a good size burger with fries and a drink at a decent price (lunch only). We live near the overpass, so we also can walk over there and it was a beautiful day here, so we had a nice walk also. There is also a golf course on the route with many coots hanging out at the water...so cute!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

What a great guy! I'm sure you gave him a big thank you!!


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

What a guy! My husband thinks I already have too much yarn. No such thing as too much yarn!


----------



## yanoulla (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy for you! I got two dozen golf balls - my favorite brand! He's a keeper, too.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I received a yarn swift for my birthday (14th) then he did the dishes and fixed the water... didn't ask me to cook anything all day, and got pizza for supper... Oh and he recommended the boy buy me Knitting books for my birthday...which he did three of them, my choice.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

I got the same thing that I got last year NOTHING.CANT WAITE UNTILL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

He's a keeper!


----------



## Reteshandspun (Apr 25, 2013)

I got a new step ladder for painting the ceiling


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Does he have a brother? Lol


----------



## jmstalice (Oct 30, 2011)

The yarn is very nice but since I have more yarn than I will ever use, I would go for the fitbit since I'm trying to exercise more and eat more sensibly. I got a box of chocolates and a card which is what I usually get but I wouldn't dream of telling him not to get me chocolates. It's the thought that counts. I opted to get him a red velvet cake which he enjoyed more than a $7 card. I can't bear to spend that much money on a card that says what I can say in person. After 45 years of marriage we are just grateful for a long and happy marriage and every day is a gift.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

jmstalice said:


> The yarn is very nice but since I have more yarn than I will ever use, I would go for the fitbit since I'm trying to exercise more and eat more sensibly. I got a box of chocolates and a card which is what I usually get but I wouldn't dream of telling him not to get me chocolates. It's the thought that counts. I opted to get him a red velvet cake which he enjoyed more than a $7 card. I can't bear to spend that much money on a card that says what I can say in person. After 45 years of marriage we are just grateful for a long and happy marriage and every day is a gift.


We decided a few years ago not to spend a bunch of money on cards. (We're both retired now.) We have a big shoe box full of the cards we already had given each other, so we just go into the shoe box and pick a card to fit the occasion. Then we ooh & ahh over whatever card had been picked out. Works great for us!

:-D


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> What is a 'fitbit'?


A "fancy" pedometre


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

We both bought cards but can't remember where we put them! My husband and best friend took me out to lunch, came home, patted me on the head and said "I think we both need a nap now", and off he went! Being married for 51 years this May, I enjoy every Valentine's Day... there may not be many more.....


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> After reading all the fun valentines posts and then the yarn heart!!, I may have to re-evaluate the no gift deal!!


Me too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds like he is an "enabler". 
It's great that he is so supportive of your habit. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

He bought 5 different colors. Also asked if I wanted to go and get more?! I was so overwhelmed by what he had done I said no, can you believe that. We have been married almost 54 years this year. He has always sent cards to the grandchildren when they were very young and always included a stick of gum for them. We raised 4 children and were always on the poor side because I did not work but stayed home and took care of them. We are retired now and enjoy watching TV together. He can see that I enjoy knitting while we watch.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

So romantic ! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

What a dream of a husband! If you ever tire of him send him my way.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

What a sweet hubby you have!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

cr4ft7n2t said:


> How about 32 skeins of yarn in the shape of a heart on the bed!!! My husband did it for my Valentines gift! When he bought the yarn a lady told him he could be her Valentine anytime! He had given me two sets of yarn (6 each of two different colors) for Christmas 2 years ago. This topped it! I still have to smile when I think about it.


Sounds like you have one heck of a Big Guy! 
He's a keeper...


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow, what a hubby. You sure hit the jackpot with him.

Still, I love mine. As he's always rather worried he might get me something wrong on his own, he's happiest if I just tell him what I'd like. I got a three tiered drying rack for my soapmaking, so I'm one happy girl, too.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a sweetie!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

HollyA said:


> Show us a picture! My DH got me a pink fitbit I have been wanting, jewelry and exercise in one!


Lucky you. I've wanted one of those for quite a while.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

ramram0003 said:


> How nice!! I got nothing. I bought him a bag of Dove dark chocolates.


Ram Ram - We are in the same boat. My husband did nothing either. I bought him a box a chocolates. Think maybe I will take them back !!!!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

happy valentine betty. LOL


bettyirene said:


> I didn't even get wished "A Happy Valentine's Day"


 :-D :-D


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Got roses from DH plus dinner out. Loved both!

But DGD gave us the best Valentine gift. We are going to get a new great grandbaby in Sept. We have just had a conversation about so far we have every month covered for BDs except Aug. she said they are pretty sure it will come 9/6. This will be our 3rd GGC. We are so excited!

Fiona &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like a keeper to me!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

cr4ft7n2t said:


> How about 32 skeins of yarn in the shape of a heart on the bed!!! My husband did it for my Valentines gift! When he bought the yarn a lady told him he could be her Valentine anytime! He had given me two sets of yarn (6 each of two different colors) for Christmas 2 years ago. This topped it! I still have to smile when I think about it.


My Valentine gift from my husband is a Toyota Corolla 2015 and a nice dinner at "Sorrento", Italian restaurant! 
I am a very lucky girl!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I got the same. Nothing. He got Dove chocolate covered blueberries. Then complained he didn't need chocolate. Will be nothing for both next year :thumbdown:


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

He's a keeper!
&#128512;


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Very thoughtful man.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Neither did I. I bought a heart of candy and shared with him. Should have kept them myself!!!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I didn't even get wished "A Happy Valentine's Day"


me neither


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

smokinneedles said:


> I got the same thing that I got last year NOTHING.CANT WAITE UNTILL NEXT YEAR.


me too!!


----------



## CatC (Apr 13, 2014)

I got a huge care, vase of flowers and dark chocolate candy bars by Lindt.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

How wonderful!! I think I would've jumped into it making a yarn angel!!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

happy belated valentines vonnie


vonnienz11 said:


> me neither


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cr4ft7n2t said:


> How about 32 skeins of yarn in the shape of a heart on the bed!!! My husband did it for my Valentines gift! When he bought the yarn a lady told him he could be her Valentine anytime! He had given me two sets of yarn (6 each of two different colors) for Christmas 2 years ago. This topped it! I still have to smile when I think about it.


Told my husband about your gift and how lucky you are to have such a nice husband. Mine felt bad, so told me for my next birthday he'd buy me enough yarn to spell "Happy Birthday." Haha - this I've gotta see!!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

circularknitter said:


> happy belated valentines vonnie


thanks for the Valentines wishes..it made my day!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Love that one ,he must be an English man.


Reteshandspun said:


> I got a new step ladder for painting the ceiling


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Your posting was a big AWE for me! Great gift!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

That's my idea of a good husband.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

What a sweetheart, hang on to him!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

pinkladydew said:


> As a formally married lady, been divorced 13ish years, I miss what valentines day stood for. So now I celebrate S.A.D. day , Singles Awareness Day on February 14th. Because it is kinda sad to see others celebrating a day of love, and being left out!
> Although I do hope all those with sweethearts had a wonderful day!


I know what you mean! I was single for several years before I married my husband and it is a lonely time for single people. Sometimes, if you are not invited somewhere, Christmas and Thanksgiving can be lonely too as they are all family times.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My heart goes out to you single ladies. My husband is not a romantic, doesn't take me out on Valentines Day, we look after the grandchildren so their mum can go out with her partner. My husband says if he buys me flowers I would want to know what he had done wrong.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You have a keeper.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have always thought the same after seeing friends & family members going over board on Valentines day when i knew full well they were cheating on their partners . not this is anything to do with knitting unless husbands give wool for a present


mavisb said:


> My heart goes out to you single ladies. My husband is not a romantic, doesn't take me out on Valentines Day, we look after the grandchildren so their mum can go out with her partner. My husband says if he buys me flowers I would want to know what he had done wrong.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

DH is allergic to most things,i'm not crazy about chocolates,sooooo he took me out to our favorite restaurant, and i paid for HIS part of the bill. it sounds crazy but it works for us. we have been married for 47 yrs in April. we are a very inconventional couple and drives most people a little crazy.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

albie said:


> DH is allergic to most things,i'm not crazy about chocolates,sooooo he took me out to our favorite restaurant, and i paid for HIS part of the bill. it sounds crazy but it works for us. we have been married for 47 yrs in April. we are a very inconventional couple and drives most people a little crazy.


we have been married 47 years in March, was supposed to be an April wedding but in those days hubby could get a good tax rebate for his wife if you married before 31st of March (our friend accountant told us) so we did just that....I did'nt mind at all!!!!...LOL!!
we were married for just 12 days but he could claim for the whole year, rebate went towards much needed furniture.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I was missed on V's Day, too. I'm telling him about your gift. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats! Lucky you!! Enjoy!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

We were 44 years married in October last year. 10/10/70. Here in Australia a lot of people got married on 10/10/2010 as it was supposed to be lucky. At that stage we had been married 40 years.


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm with Ramram0003 - I didn't and never get anything. I bought him and my son the nylon type underwear tops and hubby has worn his every day with our crazy, freezing weather. He went out in the snow and cold, so I am good!


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm with Ramram0003 - I didn't and never get anything. I bought him and my son the nylon type underwear tops and hubby has worn his every day with our crazy, freezing weather. He went out in the snow and cold, so I am good!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

How very cool was that!!!! He is a keeper!


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Lucky you! I didn't even get a valentine and no call from either of my kids


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Unfortunately children do not wish their parents a happy valentines call or card. It would have been nice to receive something though. I didn't get anything either


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

mavisb said:


> Unfortunately children do not wish their parents a happy valentines call or card. It would have been nice to receive something though. I didn't get anything either


Some do. My youngest daughter sent me a huge arrangement of mixed flowers. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

peanutpatty said:


> Some do. My youngest daughter sent me a huge arrangement of mixed flowers. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 my daughter bought me flowers... chocolates, a stuffed bear and a small batch of labels for my knitting. My son bought me chocolate bars and three knitting books.... the other son signed the card the daughter sent with her stuff. but then It is my birthday...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

What a surprise Peanutpatty. You are indeed very lucky.


----------

